# DigitalRev buying experience?



## drob (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm looking into buying a 70-200mm for 1K. It's between the Tamron 2.8 VC and the Canon f4 IS. DigitalRev is selling the Tamron for $1,000 where as everywhere else is 1399...so is this a White market lens? It doesn't say that on the digitalrev site so I'm trying to figure out if it is the US version that comes with a 6 year warranty. 
I would just go with the Canon f4 IS but at 1K I could get the Tamron. 

Thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## candc (Dec 7, 2015)

You will not get a manufacturers warranty and their return policy is not good. You can't return items unless they are unopened, what a joke. Their customer service is more likely to give you the runaround than "service". You may have guessed that I had a not so swell experience with them. Their prices are cheap but I would not recommend getting anything from them unless you are willing to eat it.


----------



## tomscott (Dec 7, 2015)

Bought pretty much everything I own from DREV.

You do get a 1 year international warranty with all products. I had a problem with my 70-200mm MKII and they paid for it to be sent to the nearest CPS here in the UK which was 200 miles away was repaired and returned for no cost not even postage.

If you decide you don't like the product its a different story sending back to HK from the UK was about £300 insured for £1500 for the 70-200mm etc.

Had nothing but good experience.

Have saved around 30% on UK prices on everything I have bought and had good customer service.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 7, 2015)

drob said:


> I'm looking into buying a 70-200mm for 1K. It's between the Tamron 2.8 VC and the Canon f4 IS. DigitalRev is selling the Tamron for $1,000 where as everywhere else is 1399...so is this a White market lens? It doesn't say that on the digitalrev site so I'm trying to figure out if it is the US version that comes with a 6 year warranty.
> I would just go with the Canon f4 IS but at 1K I could get the Tamron.
> 
> Thoughts?
> Thanks



When you purchase a lens from Hong Kong, from a authorized Canon dealer, its going to be considered as gray market by Canon USA. However, since it was purchased new from a Authorized dealer, Canon will normally cover the Warranty.


----------



## candc (Dec 7, 2015)

i have heard some positive comments about digital rev coming from uk residents. i think they even have some customer service reps there. 

i am in the u.s. i was having issues with a "brand new" sigma 18-35 (af) if i had bought it from a u.s. dealer i could have exchanged or returned it. my option with dr was to get it inspected and serviced at my own expense and present them with the invoice and see if it was eligible for reimbursement.


----------



## cheggs (Dec 7, 2015)

I've bought a couple of lenses off them, saving hundreds of pounds on each purchase on the UK list price. Process has been great, reassuring, easily tracked. Could only recommend.


----------



## tomscott (Dec 7, 2015)

The postage is free and also arrives within 3 days! From HK its an incredible service.

Ive only bought Canon stuff because I trust the quality any 3rd party stuff I buy from a UK retailer so I can send it back. Bought a Tammy 150-600mm from Park Cameras in Oct 2015 the lens has had 3 firmware updates. They sold me an early copy which had lots of problems with focusing sent it back and they grumbled about it.

Just because its from a proper source doesn't always mean you get great service. The Tammy was £200 cheaper on Drev. But glad I managed to return it because I really didn't like it.

Ive never had a piece of canon gear fail within the first 3 years, I'm pretty hard with my gear as a wedding and event photographer. The general quality is the same, you get the same warranty at 30% off... instantly. I would have to wait until April the next year to get my VAT back in the UK and even then its still more expensive. So its a no brainer IMO.

Drev do now have an office in the UK which is helpful. But recently I've been using SLRHUT I bought a 7DMKII for £800 thats £499 less than anywhere in the UK even with canons cash back offers. Currently £1299 in Jessops like a 62% increase. THATS INSANE, absolute no brainer.


----------



## Tinky (Dec 7, 2015)

I've bought from them a few times, from an EOS M, to a 600D, to this week, a metabones adaptor.

Always arrived ahead of estimate, always significantly cheaper than in the shops here (UK)

They have a UK number for service issues which I've not had to deal with so can't comment there, no issues with customs.


----------



## drob (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks all. Anyone with an experience from the US store? 
What do you think about the Tamron 70-200 f2.8 Di VC listed at 997.99? Old version, white box?? Seems to good to be true. That's why I'm hestitant.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 8, 2015)

drob said:


> Thanks all. Anyone with an experience from the US store?
> What do you think about the Tamron 70-200 f2.8 Di VC listed at 997.99? Old version, white box?? Seems to good to be true. That's why I'm hestitant.




Don't talk yourself into believing Digital Rev is in the USA!

They are in Hong Kong, and items will be shipped from Hong Kong. Their US store merely has their prices in US dollars so you don't have to convert from Hong Kong Dollars or Yuan to US dollars. You are responsible for any customs duty, but its usually a non event to the USA. If you need to return a item, its a big hassle and expensive if they do not cover the return. In the UK, they have a close relationship, since Hong Kong was part of the UK for so many years. 

I'd be very careful to check with Tamron USA on the Warranty, you will almost certainly find that they won't touch it. Canon is lenient, but not all companies will service Gray Market.

Is losing the 6 year Warranty worth the difference in price? Find a local dealer who will provide service.

"IMPORTANT NOTICE:

Tamron USA, Inc., or its authorized agents, will not repair any product that is not an officially imported product and sold through an authorized Tamron USA dealer. In other words, there will be no authorized repair service under any circumstance for grey market products. In such a case, the user must return the product to the dealer at which it was purchased for unauthorized repair service.

VERIFY AUTHENTICITY OF YOUR PRODUCT: 
You can check the authenticity of the product you have/plan to purchase by locating the silver hologram Tamron USA Authorized Dealer/Six-Year Warranty logo sticker on top of the lens box and/or by completing the Tamron Online Warranty Registration. You may also call Tamron at 1-800-827-8880 to verify the serial number. Register your new lens purchase now and verify it is a Tamron USA product and not grey market. GO >>



http://www.tamron-usa.com/lenses/gray_market.php

"Look for this logo. Dealers not authorized by Tamron USA, Inc. cannot offer any warranty and cannot use this logo. All authorized Tamron USA dealers are requested to place this logo on their website; however, some dealers, even if authorized, may not have the functionality to add this logo to their website. We highly recommend that you check with the dealer or Tamron USA, Inc. to determine whether the dealer is authorized. You can find a list of authorized Tamron USA dealers by clicking here or by calling 1-800-827-8880."


The Risk of Purchasing Grey Market Products:
In looking for our products, you may find that products not supplied through our regular authorized dealer channel are sold in your market. Such products are generally called “grey-market products” and may involve quality problems.

Interchangeable lenses are precision optical and mechanical products. Therefore, if handling during transportation or storage is not adequate, defects or malfunctions may occur. As for our products supplied through our regular distribution channel, meticulous care is taken in transportation and storage in order to ensure quality protection. However, in the case of grey-market products, it is more likely that they are handled inadequately during transportation or storage; are exposed to undesirable conditions such as high temperatures, vibration, shock, high humidity, dust, dirt and so on; or that they have been mixed up with used products since they are not under our strict control. Therefore, we are unable to warrant the quality of grey-market products.

Always look for Tamron products that are supplied through our authorized distribution channel.* By purchasing Tamron products from an authorized dealer, you can ensure the quality of the product, which will be also covered by Tamron USA's Six-Year Limited Warranty, the only warranty accepted by Tamron USA, Inc*. in the USA. To find an authorized Tamron dealer near you, please click here.

If you have any question as to the authenticity of a dealer or product, please do not hesitate to contact our Service Department at 1-800-827-8880, Option 1, to discuss your impending purchase.


All Authorized Tamron USA US Dealers starting with a "D"


DAN'S CAMERA CITY - Map It
(610) 829-2313 | 3812 EASTON NAZARETH HWY, EASTON, PA 18045

DAN'S CAMERA CITY - Map It
(610) 434-2313 | 1439 W FAIRMONT STREET, ALLENTOWN, PA 18102

DELAWARE CAMERA - Map It
(716) 877-3317 | 2635 DELAWARE AVENUE, BUFFALO, NY 14216

DELAWARE CAMERA/CAMERASPOT.COM - Map It
(716) 631-5600 | 7474 TRANSIT ROAD, WILLIAMSVILLE, NY 14221

DELRAY CAMERA SHOP - Map It
(561) 278-3331 | 186 NORTH EAST 2ND AVENUE, DELRAY BEACH, FL 33444

DEVILLE CAMERA - Map It
(601) 956-9283 | 5058 I 55 NORTH, JACKSON, MS 39211

DIGITAL GOJA - Map It
305-406-9760 | 7239 NW 33RD STREET, MIAMI, FL 33122 | http://www.digitalgoja.com

DISTRICT CAMERA & IMAGING - Map It
703-250-5555 | 6025-G BURKE CENTRE PKWY, BURKE, VA 22015 | http://www.districtcamera.com

DISTRICT CAMERA & IMAGING - Map It
202-483-0090 | 1735 CONNECTICUT AVE. NW, WASHINGTON, DC 20009 | http://www.districtcamera.com

DIXIE THEATRE SUPPLY - Map It
(912) 435-4566 | 1010 NORTH SLAPPY BLVD., ALBANY, GA 31701

DODD CAMERA - Map It
(513) 791-3333 | 6475 EAST GALBRAITH RD., CINCINNATI, OH 45236

DODD CAMERA - Map It
(937) 866-4595 | 10725 INNOVATION DR., DAYTON, OH 45342 | http://www.doddcamera.com

DODD CAMERA - Map It
(330) 721-9100 | 5012 GRANDE BLVD, MEDINA, OH 44256 | http://www.doddcamera.com

DODD CAMERA - Map It
(440) 951-0088 | 7531 MENTOR AVENUE, MENTOR, OH 44060 | http://www.doddcamera.com

DODD CAMERA - Map It
(440) 843-9966 | 6927 PEARL ROAD, MIDDLEBURG HEIGHTS, OH 44130 | http://www.doddcamera.com

DODD CAMERA - Map It
(440) 605-1200 | 6167 MAYFIELD ROAD, MAYFIELD HEIGHTS, OH 44124 | http://www.doddcamera.com

DODD CAMERA - Map It
(330) 873-1700 | 2855 WEST MARKET STREET, FAIRLAWN, OH 44333 | http://www.doddcamera.com

DODD CAMERA - Map It
(440) 498-0580 | 34384 AURORA ROAD, SOLON, OH 44139 | http://www.doddcamera.com

DODD CAMERA - Map It
(440) 777-3633 | 4615 GREAT NORTHERN BLVD, NORTH OLMSTED, OH 44070 | http://www.doddcamera.com

DODD CAMERA - Map It
(216) 292-2825 | 30789 PINETREE ROAD, PEPPER PIKE, OH 44124 | http://www.doddcamera.com

DODD CAMERA - Map It
(440) 899-9663 | 30028 DETROIT ROAD, WESTLAKE, OH 44145 | http://www.doddcamera.com

DODD CAMERA - Map It
(216) 361-6811 | 2077 EAST 30TH STREET, CLEVELAND, OH 44115 | http://www.doddcamera.com

DODD CAMERA - Map It
(937) 294-4687 | 14 WEST STROOP, KETTERING, OH 45429 | http://www.doddcamera.com

DODD CAMERA - Map It
(937) 427-9993 | 4408 INDIAN RIPPLE RD, BEAVERCREEK, OH 45440 | http://www.doddcamera.com

DOMINION CAMERA CORP. - Map It
(703) 532-6700 | 112 WEST BROAD STREET, FALLS CHURCH, VA 22046

DOT DOTSON'S - Map It
(541) 485-1773 | 1668 WILLAMETTE, EUGENE, OR 97401 | http://dotdotsons.com/

DURY'S - Map It
(615) 255-3456 or (800) 824-2379 | , 701 EWING AVE, NASHVILLE, TN 37203 | http://www.durys.com


----------



## Monchoon (Dec 8, 2015)

drob said:


> Thanks all. Anyone with an experience from the US store?
> What do you think about the Tamron 70-200 f2.8 Di VC listed at 997.99? Old version, white box?? Seems to good to be true. That's why I'm hestitant.



You could ask this guy on ebay if it has a US warranty 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131527758817?item=131527758817&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466&rmvSB=true#viTabs_0


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 8, 2015)

Monchoon said:


> drob said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all. Anyone with an experience from the US store?
> ...



That would be a big mistake! 

Ask Tamron, or look at the Authorized seller list on the Tamron website. The warranty only applies if you bought the lens from a authorized reseller, it does not matter if a card comes with the lens, its your sales receipt Tamron wants to see.


----------



## Famateur (Dec 8, 2015)

A thought on price:

My post-Canon-rebate price for the Canon 70-200MM F4 IS was $1,099 from Adorama. Shipping was free and extremely fast, and the Canon rebate process was easy-peasy (prepaid AmEx). 

Admittedly, I have no experience with the Tamron, but the Canon 70-200MM F4 IS is one of my favorite lenses, and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.

I guess my point is that depending on what rebates are available, you might be able to get a fairly close price to what DigitalRev is offering with the confidence of a US dealer like Adorama or B&H.

I hope that's helpful...


----------



## drob (Dec 9, 2015)

Famateur said:


> A thought on price:
> 
> My post-Canon-rebate price for the Canon 70-200MM F4 IS was $1,099 from Adorama. Shipping was free and extremely fast, and the Canon rebate process was easy-peasy (prepaid AmEx).
> 
> ...



I went with Adorama and purchased the Canon 70-200 f4 IS. I thought that at the same price point I might be able to grab the Tamron 70-200 f2.8 but to my wife it is significantly more expensive if you go with a USA Tamron authorized dealer. I am not willing to take the risk with a non US version. If I had extra cash then I probably would do it, but money is going elsewhere. Thanks again to everyone for the input.


----------



## Famateur (Dec 9, 2015)

drob said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > A thought on price:
> ...



Gotcha. Well, enjoy your Canon! Hopefully you'll be able to find something in the US for your wife at a great price.

Cheers...


----------

